
Miami High-Rise Will Be Ready for High-Flying Cars - gscott
https://miami.cbslocal.com/2019/02/20/miami-high-rise-flying-cars-paramount-world-center/
======
andrei_says_
But will it be ready for rising water levels? This may sound like whataboutism
but I’m genuinely curious about how real estate investors who usually do think
long term, are preparing for the inevitable drastic change in landscape coming
in the next 10-30 years.

~~~
gscott
The only way in and out of the high-rise one day could be the roof. They are
planning ahead.

